# Daisy Got a New Cut!



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Since Daisy is getting spayed next week I decided to have her cut pretty short. I don't know if this is a puppy cut but it's shorter than what she had. Daisy is 8 1/2 months now and weighs 3.2 lbs. Thought I would post a pic.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Daisy looks so cute!
I love her ears!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Daisy looks adorable in her new clip!! Best wishes on the spay  I'm sure she'll do fabulously.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ooooooo.... You cute little thing!! Praying your spay goes well!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my heavens! Daisy is gorgeous in her new cut!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love it!!! She looks super adorable!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she's adorable!!!!!! Love the cut!!!!!! Oh she is darling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

What a pretty little girl. Please give her lots of kissies from her aunties and cousins.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

She's so cute! I hope everything goes well in her spay!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the spay well wishes and prayers! I'm a pretty nervous mom about it all. She'll be having baby teeth pulled and a microchip inserted as well.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Daisy looks cute! Good luck with her spay!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I love it :wub: She is a cutie pie!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Daisy looks GREAT!!!!! Good luck with the spay I am sure you are really nervous I know I would be - They guy at my pet store said to me yesterday "Are you always this protective of your animals, they are just dogs" I looked at him like he had 2 heads, I said no they are my babies


----------

